# Instant pay deactivated



## Holmes100 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey has anyone’s instant pay ever been deactivated for improper use of the app? If so how long was it deactivated for?
This happened on sept. 15 and they made the appeal Between 2-5 pm that day and today when I called after 72 hours the CS lady said they came to a decision and that they will send me a notification if it ever does come back on and they still haven’t cut it on. I can still receive payments on the deposit day but I can’t use instant pay. Someone please let me know if you have ever had this experience and let me know the outcome.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

How can you use improperly the instant pay feature?? ??


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Holmes100 said:


> This happened on sept. 15 and they made the appeal Between 2-5 pm that day and today when I called after 72 hours the CS lady said they came to a decision and that they will send me a notification if it ever does come back on and they still haven't cut it on.


Sorry to say this. But it sounds to me like their version of the phrase, "Don't call us, well call you".


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

So what did you that got you in trouble?


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Chorch said:


> How can you use improperly the instant pay feature?? ??


long haul a customer and then cash out immediately before they have a chance to review it.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Holmes100 said:


> Hey has anyone's instant pay ever been deactivated for improper use of the app? If so how long was it deactivated for?
> This happened on sept. 15 and they made the appeal Between 2-5 pm that day and today when I called after 72 hours the CS lady said they came to a decision and that they will send me a notification if it ever does come back on and they still haven't cut it on. I can still receive payments on the deposit day but I can't use instant pay. Someone please let me know if you have ever had this experience and let me know the outcome.


Insta Pay is a Privilege Not a right ✔


----------



## Holmes100 (Sep 18, 2019)

Holmes100 said:


> Hey has anyone's instant pay ever been deactivated for improper use of the app? If so how long was it deactivated for?
> This happened on sept. 15 and they made the appeal Between 2-5 pm that day and today when I called after 72 hours the CS lady said they came to a decision and that they will send me a notification if it ever does come back on and they still haven't cut it on. I can still receive payments on the deposit day but I can't use instant pay. Someone please let me know if you have ever had this experience and let me know the outcome.


I accidentally forgot to end a trip and ended up ending the trip too late


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Holmes100 said:


> I accidentally forgot to end a trip and ended up ending the trip too late


Followed by "accidentally" cashing out? Instead of doing the right thing and contacting support to let them know what happened so they can properly adjust the fare to the designated drop off location.


----------



## Holmes100 (Sep 18, 2019)

What will happen in this situation?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Holmes100 said:


> What will happen in this situation?


-----------------------
I would contact support and ask them to adjust the fare on the bad trip. Tell them that you just noticed the issue. Most importantly -- Do not do it again. You can open another checking account or open a savings account at your bank and have the instant pay deposited into that account.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Holmes100 said:


> What will happen in this situation?


I'm guessing a good amount was adjusted . The next time you cash out when you accidentally to end trip for a significant amount make sure it's your last day " like when your Fed up w/Uber " then When there's a negative amount in your account you don't have to worry ever about it , cause your done


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

What will happen is

No more instant pay. Pretty simple.

Hope you can learn to budget better.


----------



## Holmes100 (Sep 18, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> What will happen is
> 
> No more instant pay. Pretty simple.
> 
> Hope you can learn to budget better.


How do you know this?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Holmes100 said:


> How do you know this?


Because they are in the business of screwing you, for delight.


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> long haul a customer and then cash out immediately before they have a chance to review it.


It sounds to me that you did that a few times, you played dumb, you got greedy and put a lot of miles on that particular ride, you can foul yourself but Yuber WILL catch up to you sooner more than later. You are lucky you didn't get deactivated, unfortunately.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Holmes100 said:


> Hey has anyone's instant pay ever been deactivated for improper use of the app? If so how long was it deactivated for?
> This happened on sept. 15 and they made the appeal Between 2-5 pm that day and today when I called after 72 hours the CS lady said they came to a decision and that they will send me a notification if it ever does come back on and they still haven't cut it on. I can still receive payments on the deposit day but I can't use instant pay. Someone please let me know if you have ever had this experience and let me know the outcome.


Usually they remove it if you make fraudulent activities and continue making such activities will lead to deactivation.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

After being waitlisted I had to wait an addition week after being reinstated. To use insta pay.


----------



## Holmes100 (Sep 18, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> After being waitlisted I had to wait an addition week after being reinstated. To use insta pay.


For the same issue?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Holmes100 said:


> For the same issue?


Why did you commit fraud and theft several times?


----------



## Holmes100 (Sep 18, 2019)

I’m homeless and needed the Money badly


----------

